# Help Setup a Nvidia 7600GT? [Solved]

## wolfden

I hope I have enough info here for someone to help me setup this card properly

glxinfo | grep direc

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo wolf # glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> direct rendering: Yes

 

glxinfo

 *Quote:*   

> wolf@gentoo ~ $ glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

lspci -v | grep -i nvidia

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo wolf # lspci -v | grep -i nvidia
> 
> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)
> ...

 

My Xorg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

If I uncomment the lines  

#      Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

 in my xorg.conf file Nvidia will only start up if I use DefaultDepth of 16 with 1280x1024 - with them commented I can run 1600x1200 but:

My Results:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo wolf # glxgears
> 
> 1446 frames in 5.0 seconds = 289.131 FPS
> 
> 1912 frames in 5.7 seconds = 335.458 FPS
> ...

 

How can I get a 1600x1200 resolution and FPS??  My FPS should be 4x that.  I got the latest nvidia-drivers installed and latest Xorg.   - running out of the stable branch using genkernel

here is my make.conf too

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Any help would be appreciatedLast edited by wolfden on Fri Sep 22, 2006 2:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## <3

glxgears ins't that great of a benchmarking tool anymore. Did you try playing any fps games?

----------

## jlg

don't know how you got about configuring your system for it.

This may help you:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## wolfden

 *<3 wrote:*   

> glxgears ins't that great of a benchmarking tool anymore. Did you try playing any fps games?

 

yes I tried Alien Arena and I experience random stop and go, the game will just freeze for oh 5 seconds or so and than play for a bit.

Recommend a bench marking program or something?  I didn't know glxgears was not good

I have followed the Gentoo nvidia guide

----------

## Logge

Hi!!

I got an asus GeForce 7600GT. Mine is working just fine.

what does

```
$ eselect opengl list

```

tell you??

//Logge

----------

## <3

It's hard to say what's wrong with your setup from here. From what you posted all looks well. Is it a new card? It could just be a bad card.

Even though glxgears is a pretty bad benchmarking tool those numbers do look pretty low.

this is what I get from my 7600GT with other programs running in the background

```
glxgears

47482 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9496.369 FPS

49232 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9846.305 FPS

46067 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9211.625 FPS

61994 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12398.791 FPS

61964 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12392.606 FPS

51989 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10397.681 FPS

51797 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10359.315 FPS

51683 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10336.492 FPS

51907 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10381.220 FPS

52398 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10479.439 FPS

51491 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10298.188 FPS

51486 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10297.172 FPS

51770 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10353.998 FPS

51648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10329.171 FPS
```

----------

## Logge

I get those FPS to, without all the extra eyecandy enabled, like shadows and stuff...

I had a peak the other day. I got something like 18700 FPS when the window with glxgears was hidden under another window with no moving pixels.

----------

## ikshaar

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce"

    Driver       "nvidia"

    Option "NvAgp" "3"

    Option "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option "Backingstore" "True"

EndSection

```

Check the NvAGP. Known to be a issue. Read the nvidia driver README for more details. (most of my other option are for XGL so not really usefull)

Also disable AA and ANI while testing.

glxgear around 10k FPS like <3

Also simpler screen section....

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "GeForce"

    Monitor     "213T"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes     "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## v912485

Make sure you have done the following:

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Al

----------

## wolfden

yes the eselect thing is set to Nvidia

I made some changes to the kernel - can't remember what it was now, but it works great now.  My fps are up where they are suppose to be

----------

